# NEED HELP! Epson sublimation



## KatesCoasters (Sep 12, 2013)

I am having problems printing out my sublimation images. I am using an Epson WF 3520, and some sub paper and sub ink I got off eBay. The image is printing fine, but the ink is not drying quick enough so whenever the paper exits the printer, the wet ink gets on the small plastic wheels that guide that paper out.... and it creates small dotted lines all the way down my images. I've tried removing the wheels and it causes even worse smearing. I've been fighting with this for 2 days and don't know what else to do. Is there a fast drying ink that would be better? Is it the paper? I have attached 2 photo links to show what it's doing. Please help!!

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/katehanna/1229979_935217440146_1916814269_n_zpsdc41035f.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/katehanna/1233463_935217579866_1213334620_n_zps1de1f89a.jpg


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you using the photo setting?
I use normal & matte paper settings and no issues


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

KatesCoasters said:


> I am having problems printing out my sublimation images. I am using an Epson WF 3520, and some sub paper and sub ink I got off eBay. The image is printing fine, but the ink is not drying quick enough so whenever the paper exits the printer, the wet ink gets on the small plastic wheels that guide that paper out.... and it creates small dotted lines all the way down my images. I've tried removing the wheels and it causes even worse smearing. I've been fighting with this for 2 days and don't know what else to do. Is there a fast drying ink that would be better? Is it the paper? I have attached 2 photo links to show what it's doing. Please help!!
> 
> [media]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/katehanna/1229979_935217440146_1916814269_n_zpsdc41035f.jpg[/media]
> 
> [media]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/katehanna/1233463_935217579866_1213334620_n_zps1de1f89a.jpg[/media]


I see 3 potential issues.

1. Some of the ebay paper has been reported as problamatic. 

Suggest you get your transfer paper from from a regular sublimation dealer, for example

Image Right Premium Sublimation Paper - 8.5" x 11" (100 sheets)

Make sure the paper is for Epson and not Ricoh, also "Hi Release" or "general purpose" paper depending on your subtrates, hi release is mostly for some fabrics and some glass items.

2. I suspect you are not using an ICC profile, as such without a profile that will manage the color and how much ink actually gets layed down on the paper, then this can over saturate your paper.

3. Your printer driver settings, sublimation is typically "matte paper" or "plain paper" setting. You need to test to determine which setting works best for ink saturation.


----------



## KatesCoasters (Sep 12, 2013)

superD70 said:


> Are you using the photo setting?
> I use normal & matte paper settings and no issues


I have tried normal, matte and photo... no luck


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Your paper is highly suspect. For one thing, there seems to be a texture to it. Sub paper should be smooth, with the coating that is used. Be sure to print to this side of the paper. The printing side will be the sticky side when you lick your finger and thumb and squeeze at a corner.

Is the mottling/texture in the animals intentional? If this were pressed I'm not sure the image would turn out well. It would just have a grainy look.

The Image Right paper linked to above is a good paper. It's what I use for nearly everything. Drying is very quick. Ask Coastal to send samples. Don't forget they offer a discount for forum members. If you still get the ink tracks problem with this paper, using Plain setting and Fine or Quality mode, then you should look at your ink as well.


----------



## KatesCoasters (Sep 12, 2013)

GordonM said:


> Your paper is highly suspect. For one thing, there seems to be a texture to it. Sub paper should be smooth, with the coating that is used. Be sure to print to this side of the paper. The printing side will be the sticky side when you lick your finger and thumb and squeeze at a corner.
> 
> Is the mottling/texture in the animals intentional? If this were pressed I'm not sure the image would turn out well. It would just have a grainy look.
> 
> The Image Right paper linked to above is a good paper. It's what I use for nearly everything. Drying is very quick. Ask Coastal to send samples. Don't forget they offer a discount for forum members. If you still get the ink tracks problem with this paper, using Plain setting and Fine or Quality mode, then you should look at your ink as well.


Is there a promo code I can use to receive the forum discount? Thank you for your advice -- I'm going to give that paper a try. I order my sub tiles through them and really like the company.


----------



## Psy (Apr 3, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> I see 3 potential issues.
> 
> 1. Some of the ebay paper has been reported as problamatic.
> 
> ...



That’s called pizza-wheel effect. I had problem with Epson 4880 as well.

What’s the difference between paper for Epson and for Ricoh? I know there is Texprint-R for Ricoh but is there specific paper for Epson as well or is it anything other than Texprint-R? 

Kate, can you send me link to the paper you bought from eBay?

Thanks.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Go to the top of the forum list, third one down. The promo codes are there. We are not permitted to post the codes in regular threads, because those are visible to the general public as well. The codes are for registered members only.


----------



## KatesCoasters (Sep 12, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> I see 3 potential issues.
> 
> 2. I suspect you are not using an ICC profile, as such without a profile that will manage the color and how much ink actually gets layed down on the paper, then this can over saturate your paper.


I have looked high and low and can't find an ICC profile for Epson WF-3520. I bought my ink off eBay and they don't offer anything. Any ideas?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

KatesCoasters said:


> I have looked high and low and can't find an ICC profile for Epson WF-3520. I bought my ink off eBay and they don't offer anything. Any ideas?


Your ink vendor would have to supply that. Other options are to have one made.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you have found the weak spot on sublimation ink and sublimation paper on ebay...the ink is most likely from China and the vendor may or may not have the correct ICC profile for your printer/ink. I have been doing sublimation since 1997 and there is no way I would buy ink or paper from ebay As you may know Sawgrass was one of the first of three to make sublimation inks...but I don't see where they make any ink for your model printer...which means you will have to either make the ICC profile, have it made if the vendor does not provide one


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

KatesCoasters said:


> I have looked high and low and can't find an ICC profile for Epson WF-3520. I bought my ink off eBay and they don't offer anything. Any ideas?


I wouldn't bother having anything made until you are sure your inks aren't part of the problem. They may not be, but until you test with better paper, any investment in having a profile done could be money down the drain if you need to find replacement ink.

Have you tried printing on regular quality inkjet paper? Use Plain paper setting, Fine or Quality -- or whatever the top two settings are for this paper setting on your printer. These settings lay down the least ink while still providing decent results for graphics.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Just as an FYI, the cartridges for this printer are the same as for the Workforce 7010, Code 126 and 127. Both are 4-channel CMYK printers. If all else fails, you might look for a profile for your inks made for the 7010, a far more common model, as these two printers appear to use the same guts. While not necessarily ideal, this may get you closer to something more usable.


----------



## Psy (Apr 3, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> I see 3 potential issues.
> 
> 1. Some of the ebay paper has been reported as problamatic.
> 
> ...


 I know there is Texprint-R for Ricoh printers, but is there specific paper for Epson? Or is it Texprint-R for Ricoh and everything else for Epson? What will happen if you use Texprint-R on Epson printer or vice versa?


----------

